# مخططات اوتوكاد معمارية + انشائية + كهربائية + ميكانيكية + طرق لمجمع سكني يتكون من 74 عمارة سكنية



## خلوف العراقي (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم .......

اليوم لعله يكون اخر موضوع اقدمه للمنتدى قبل ان ابدء بالاستعداد لاداء امتحانات الدور الثاني وبأذن الله التقيكم بمواضيع جديدة بعد عيد الفطر المبارك ان شاء الله تعالى .........وارجو ان تدعو لي فأنا طالب هندسة مدنية مرحلة ثالثه ........


اليوم جايبلكم مخططات مجمع سكني كامله بمخططاتها المعمارية والانشائية والصحية والكهربائية والميكانيكية وجداول الكميات ومخططات تصاميم الطرق للمجمع السكني .......


اسم المجمع هو مجمع الشموخ السكني ويقع في

محافظة ذي قار جنوب العراق في مدينة

الناصرية ويحتوي المجمع على 74 عمارة 

سكنية كل عمارة تتكون من اربع طوابق كما 

يحتوي على اسواق ومدارس وجامع وروضة

اطفال ومبنى لحراس المجمع ومبنى لمياه

الصرف الصحي ومتنزه وحدائق عامه و .......

و ....... و ........ و .......... الخ ... 

وبالمناسبه المجمع لايزال قيد النشاء


طبعا والله هذا الموضوع رفعته خصيصا لمنتدانا

الغالي ......... ولم يسبق احد ان رفعه

قبلي على اي منتدى اخر ..........قمت برفع 

الملفات على موقع ميديا فاير الداعم 

للاستكمال .....


اليكم رابط المخططات المعمارية الخاصة بالمجمع 

( حجم الملف 15 ميكابايت )

http://www.mediafire.com/?14y7uy6pc3pe8eq


اليكم رابط المخططات الانشائية والصحية للمجمع مع الجزء الاول من جداول حساب الكميات للمجمع


( حجم الملف 6.73 ميكابايت )

http://www.mediafire.com/?w5vzy71slk68v9f


اليكم رابط الخططات الكهربائية الخاصة بالمجمع كامله 


( حجم الملف 6 ميكابايت )


http://www.mediafire.com/?ix6l3i66i9nz461



اليكم رابط المخططات الميكانيكية للمجمع كامله 


( حجم الملف 2.43 ميكابايت )


http://www.mediafire.com/?6qhp1881jofsasw



اليكم رابط مخططات الطرق داخل المجمع كامله 

(حجم الملف 600 كيلوا بايت ) 


http://www.mediafire.com/?za7sf8z0fs1k1f8



اليكم رابط الجزء الثاني من جداول حساب الكميات الخاصة بالمجمع مع مخخطات اعمال المساحة وتسقيط البنايات كامله ...



http://www.mediafire.com/?bxiqi1wibzw1oot




واطلب منكم الدعاء لي لان عندي امتحان يوم 6/9/2010 وامتحان يوم 8/9/2010



وتقلوا تحياتي .......ورمضان كريم يا بش مهندسين


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (21 أغسطس 2010)

مششششششششششششششششكور على هذي المخططات الاكثر من روعة


----------



## إسلام علي (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
وفقك الله للخير


----------



## Mohamedlovers (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 أغسطس 2010)

تدللوووووووووووووووو يا بش مهندسين بس ادعولي


----------



## hassanaki (21 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
الله يوفقك ونرجو منك المزيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## سليمان مطلك (21 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله في امتحاناتك وكنت من المتفوقين .


----------



## صقر المساحة (21 أغسطس 2010)

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوفق ان شاء الله


----------



## civilman86 (21 أغسطس 2010)

ان شاء الله ناجح وترجع لنا من جديد وتقدم كل ماهو جديد في ذي قار عندكم 
ياســـــر الشمري


----------



## سهيل البابلي (21 أغسطس 2010)

والله روعه مواضيعك ابداع اخ خلوف وياريت ترسلي ايميلك على الخاص حتى نتواصل لان انا ايضا نجحت من الثالث الى الرابع 
تحياتي لك
موفق انشالله ومتلاقي اي صعوبه بالامتحان يارب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وبالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم ان شاء الله بالامتحانات
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## abu 7assan (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا,وان شا الله كل التوفيق لك في امتحاناتك وفي حياتك باذن الله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 أغسطس 2010)

تدلل اخ سهيل ...... ان شاء الله تعالى ادزه الك .....

واخاف مايوصلك انت هم دزلي ايميلك


----------



## إسلام علي (21 أغسطس 2010)

ملفات قيمة أكرر كشري ودعائي أخي الكريم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي اسلام وبارك الله فيك.............


----------



## mdsayed (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير على مجهودك الرائع.....وربنا يوفقك في امتحاناتك وترجع للملتقى بمشاركاتك القوية


----------



## خلوف العراقي (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمد حسنين محمود 

ان شاء الله راح ارجعلكم بمواضيع رائعة جدا ..........


----------



## النمر الوردي1 (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي العزيز نرجو التواصل


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أغسطس 2010)

.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أغسطس 2010)

ان شاء الله تعالى نتواصل بعد عيد الفطر المبارك ..........


----------



## Hamed Shabbara (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا بشمهندس على مخططات المشروع


----------



## krypton (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هالجهد الرائع والله يوفقك بامتحاناتك القادمة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا يا اخوان انا في خدمتكم .................


----------



## AHMAD237 (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقنا واياك الى مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
وان شاء الله تؤدي امتحان الدور الثاني بكل تميز ونجاح
الله يوفقك


----------



## مهند الجنابي (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ووفقك الله


----------



## harb_484 (22 أغسطس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أغسطس 2010)

في خدمتكم وبخدمة المنتدى انا دائمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## أحمد هنون (22 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك بس اهم شىء متنساش الحاجة الساقعة


----------



## خلوف العراقي (22 أغسطس 2010)

تدلل اخي .................


----------



## el-saqrawy (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokh (23 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله في امتحاناتك وكنت من المتفوقين


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 أغسطس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لمروركم على الموضوع ...........

واشكركم لدعائكم لي ............


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا .....


----------



## quest (24 أغسطس 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد فرج صبحى (24 أغسطس 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الحيم_
_شكرا لكلى من ساهم فى هذا الملتق_


----------



## خلوف العراقي (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لمروركم على الموضوك ...........

نتمنى منكم التواصل مع منتدانا الغالي ...........

ورمضان كريم ...........


----------



## م قاسم محمد (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله موفق بالامتحانات


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (25 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونجحك ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (25 أغسطس 2010)

ادعوا لاخينا بان الله يوفقه لما فيه الخير 
شكرا اخى على مجهودك وجزالك الله كل الخير امين


----------



## جاليلو(الجيلي) (25 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه حبيبي .. انا بدعيلك ان شا الله موفق .. وانت ان شا الله ما تبغالك الا شوية تركيز .. موفق باذن الله


----------



## جاليلو(الجيلي) (25 أغسطس 2010)

معليش ابغى اسم برنامج يفتح المخططات هذي باحن ما يمكن


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## saalaam (25 أغسطس 2010)

تشكرات يا ابن الرافدين 

وإلى الأمام ربنا معاك


----------



## master:legend (25 أغسطس 2010)

بجد احب اشكرك على مجهوداتك الجامدة
وشكرا بجد على تلك المخطوطات
والتوفيق ليناوليك خاصة فى امتحاناتك
​


----------



## محمود العزازى 2 (25 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ابو حسنين (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أغسطس 2010)

العفووووووووووووو يا اخوان انا بخدمتكم ..... دائما


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 أغسطس 2010)

جاليلو(الجيلي) قال:


> معليش ابغى اسم برنامج يفتح المخططات هذي باحن ما يمكن


 ******************************************************************************
******************************************************************************

السلام عليكم .......

اخي الفاضل هذه المخططات هي ملفات اوتوكاد ..... اي لايمكنك فتحها الا بعد تنصيب برنامج الاوتوكاد على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك ....

ولك مني اجمل تحية ... ورمضان كريم


----------



## فهدالادهم (25 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## kotoz99 (26 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك
وسلام كبير ليك من اخوك احمد من مصر 
وبدعيلك من قلبى ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك


----------



## z-20-1-h (26 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك في امتحاناتك


----------



## eng.noor78 (26 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك الله وانشاء الله تنجح بالامتحانات .............


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 أغسطس 2010)

.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم يا اخوان وياربي التوفيق الكم كلكم .......

تحياتي لكم ....


----------



## yusuf abdi (27 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله مهندس خلوف على هذه المخططات المتكاملة
والله يوفقك في الإمتحانات ويغفر لك ولوالديك والمسلمين. آمين يا رب


----------



## عبد الله 212 (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور على الملفات وإنشاء الله موفق في الامتحانات


----------



## sameh_majeed (30 أغسطس 2010)

موفقين بعون الله و اشكرك على المعلومات القيمة...


----------



## abu_nazar (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله بك ووفقك لما يرضاه


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم اجعل الصعب سهلا لاخينا خلوف العراقي


----------



## فهد مهنا (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## A2ZSaber (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي 
واطلب من الله عز و جل لك التوفيق في الامتحانات انشاء الله


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في وقتك وجعلك من لبنات البناء لوطننا الغالي العراق


----------



## المعاطى (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في الامتحانات


----------



## عمر ثوابته (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وموفق ان شاء الله بالامتحانات


----------



## el-shentenawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــوفق ان شاء الله*


----------



## dodge_v (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــوفق ان شاء الله*​


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
وفقك الله للخير
*​


----------



## mohammed ewis (8 سبتمبر 2010)

فين اللينكات السليمه يا معلم


----------



## hasanat75 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشششكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mousad1210 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
وفقك الله للخير


----------



## محمدالشويخ (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويسلمك وموضوع ممتاز


----------



## المهندس صباح (27 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله في كل خطواتك وبارك الله فيك يا فراتي


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يامجتهد وفقك الله
ولكن ملف الكهرباء فيه مشكلة فلم استطع تحميله


----------



## ahmed malik (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وتمنياتنا بالتوفيق والنجاح


----------



## م/ ضياء (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا ودائما فى طريق الخير
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم(الخير فى وفى امتى الي يوم القيامه)


----------



## bsm_mns (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## odwan (13 أكتوبر 2010)

رفع الله قدركم وجعلكم من الناجحين وموفقين بعون الله
حعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## يزيد الحضيري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي .... جاري التنزيل


----------



## butterflya (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يوفقك .. مشكووووووووووووور و ماااااقصرت


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للاخ و الزميل خلوف العراقي على الموضوع الرائع نرجو دوام التواصل و رفع المزيد من الملفات ذات الصلة بالمشاريع المنفذة في العراق وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## hanisami (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​http://www.mediafire.com/?6qhp1881jofsasw


----------



## نسر فلسطين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

موووووووووفق قيد تحميل


----------



## م رضوان (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا معاك في كل خطوة بفضله تعالى وتوفيقه وكرمه


----------



## eng ahmed el (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## silverfox (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشاركة متميزة
شكرا أخي الكريم
والشكر الجزيل لمن قام بالعمل الهندسي
وفق الله الجميع


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engmans (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششكور على هذي المخططات الاكثر من روعة


----------



## خالد الزيدانى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
وفقك الله للخير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

خالد الزيدانى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
> وفقك الله للخير


 








تدلل اخ خالد


----------



## علي السياب (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراوكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي ..
موفق باذن الله في امتحاناتك


----------



## احمد56 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اتمنى لك التوقيق والنجاح...... وان يجعله الله عز وجل في ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## moaied (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## احمدالعطية (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالاول لا يجوز رفع مخططات بدون مواقفة الجهة المختصة على ذلك وتعبر هذة العملية بالسرقة 
نعم هو صحيح لابد من ان يستفاد من هذة المخططات 
وسوف اصلح لك معلومة ان عدد العمارات 60 عمارة وليس 72 
وانت مسوؤل عن تسريب مخططات قمت الاستحواذ عليها بطريقة غير مشروعىة


----------



## احمدالعطية (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ايضا هناك نقص في تلك المخططات وتم تعديلها مرة ثانية بعد تصحيح بعض المخططات


----------



## hamza2010 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 ديسمبر 2010)

احمدالعطية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالاول لا يجوز رفع مخططات بدون مواقفة الجهة المختصة على ذلك وتعبر هذة العملية بالسرقة
> نعم هو صحيح لابد من ان يستفاد من هذة المخططات
> وسوف اصلح لك معلومة ان عدد العمارات 60 عمارة وليس 72
> وانت مسوؤل عن تسريب مخططات قمت الاستحواذ عليها بطريقة غير مشروعىة


 


احمدالعطية قال:


> ايضا هناك نقص في تلك المخططات وتم تعديلها مرة ثانية بعد تصحيح بعض المخططات


 


***************************************************************************








اسمع يا اخ احمد 

اولا : انا لست لصاً ... 

ثانيا : من قال لك اني لم استأذن من الجهات المسؤوله قبل الشروع برفع هذه الملفات ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا : لمعلوماتك انا اخذت الاذن من مدير شركة وزاره الاعمار والاسكان في ذي قار الاستاذ المهندس / عبد الصاحب حمدان ( ابو نوفل ) لنشر المخططات ...

رابعا : ان كان كلامك بدون ادله فلا تتهجم على الناس مباشره او على الاقل على الاقل على الاقل اسال عن الموضوع قبل ان تتهجم على الناس و تشوه سمعتهم وتتهمهم اتهامات باطله ...

خامسا : هل ماتم نشره او تسريبه هي مخططات عسكرية ام معلومات استخباراتيه ؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سادسا : نصيحه مني لك ان كنت غير قادر على الكلام بما هو خير فرجاءا ان تلتزم الصمت .

ودمت اخا عزيزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

تحياتي


----------



## almass (1 ديسمبر 2010)

احمدالعطية قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بالاول لا يجوز رفع مخططات بدون مواقفة الجهة المختصة على ذلك وتعبر هذة العملية بالسرقة
> نعم هو صحيح لابد من ان يستفاد من هذة المخططات
> وسوف اصلح لك معلومة ان عدد العمارات 60 عمارة وليس 72
> وانت مسوؤل عن تسريب مخططات قمت الاستحواذ عليها بطريقة غير مشروعىة




*?????????????????
​*
معلش اخي خلوف ولا يهمك واقول لاخينا احمد العطية ما هكذا تورد الابل وكان بامكانك مراسلة المهندس خلوف على الخاص والاستفسار قبل اطلاق الاتهامات جزافا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

almass قال:


> *?????????????????​*
> 
> 
> معلش اخي خلوف ولا يهمك واقول لاخينا احمد العطية ما هكذا تورد الابل وكان بامكانك مراسلة المهندس خلوف على الخاص والاستفسار قبل اطلاق الاتهامات جزافا


 

**********************************************************************************


شكراااااا لموقفك الجميل اخ almass


----------



## magdyy1973 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

magdyy1973 قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي


 

******************************************************************************

شكرااااااااا لمروركم الكريم اخ magdyy1973


----------



## amr osheiba (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم اخ amr osheiba


----------



## عمرو عبدالسميع2 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك يت باشمهندس ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عمرو عبدالسميع2 قال:


> ربنا يوفقك يت باشمهندس ويجزيك كل خير


 


***********************************************************************************


شكرا لمروركم الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## احمد56 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد .... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 يناير 2011)

احمد56 قال:


> مشكور على هذا الجهد .... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 

شكرا لمروركم على الموضوع


----------



## CenaQu (11 يناير 2011)

والله الشكر قليل بحقك بل اني عاجز عن شكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 يناير 2011)

cenaqu قال:


> والله الشكر قليل بحقك بل اني عاجز عن شكرك واتمنى لك التوفيق



شكرا لمرورك الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## ahmed bak (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المعاطى (12 أبريل 2011)

شكراعلي المخططات


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (12 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك وينجحك ويجعلك أحلى مهندس


----------



## ELKAISAR (12 أبريل 2011)

اسف الرد متاخر
جزاك الله كل خير
ووفقك فى دراستك


----------



## لابتووووب (12 أبريل 2011)

*مشكوور وبالتوفيق ... وناجح بمشيئة الله*


----------



## layth77 (13 أبريل 2011)

الاخ خلوف شكرا جزيلا لك على ما ترفدنا به من مخططات وموام رائعة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ازهار سلمان (13 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا
ممكن تحكولي كيف احمل هالمخططات


----------



## عبده عبدالونيس (13 أبريل 2011)

شكر خاص لكل من قدم شئ ليفيدبه غيره _ وسدد الله خطاه


----------



## علاء يوسف (13 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## saadson (24 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يوفقك .. يمكن خلصت امتحان 
بس ربنا يو\فقك فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (24 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يعطيك العلم الوفير على الا تبخل به على احد


----------



## مهندس عامر (24 أبريل 2011)

نشكرك كل جهودك الخلابة والحقيقة في افادة الجميع واذا كان بالعراق عشرة من امثالك لكدرنا ان نبني امجاد للهندسة المدنية


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا.... دائما متميز بالجديد...وبالتوفيق في الامتحانات


----------



## porto (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ياريس علي الموضوع راااااااااااااائع


----------



## haytham.a.e (25 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## civil_os (25 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك ويحفظك يا اخوية والله اتمنالك الخير بارك الله بيك


----------



## mojahid alkilani (26 أبريل 2011)

الله يوفقك في كل حياتك 
ومشكور كل الشكر


----------



## عاصم88 (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على العمل الجميل والمفيد
وفقت لكل خير


----------



## ممدوح انور (11 مايو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (11 مايو 2011)

مششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ياسر يحيي النزلاوي (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا" للافادة


----------



## مهند صاحب العوادي (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا والف شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (12 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ss_online1 (18 مايو 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## lord_forevre (19 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## obo (24 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور-----بارك الله فيك


----------



## sayedabdo (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## imortal knight (27 مايو 2011)

منونين جدا اخي الكريم ......عاشت الايادي.


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (29 مايو 2011)

*أحسنت وأحسن الله إليك* ​


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (29 مايو 2011)

أحسنت وأحسن الله إليك


----------



## hsissi (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ...هذه اول مرة اجد موضوع متكامل....وفقك الله في امتحاناتك


----------



## الحسينى2020 (16 يونيو 2011)

وفقك الله


----------



## نور المعمار (16 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخ خلوف وبارك الله بيك وان شالله ترجع تنور المنتدى عن قريب


----------



## amefight (16 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مسلم (16 يونيو 2011)

موفق باذن الله ولك شكري وتقديري


----------



## Eyadko (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا ينجحك ويعينك على قضاء حاجتك


----------



## SALAAM A.A (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررر اخوية العزيز محمد اتمنى لك كل التوفيق.................


----------



## موسي الكردي (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد البوهى (5 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## مازن1 (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير كثيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندسة هدى القيسي (11 يوليو 2011)

فعلا مجهود متميز ...حياك الله


----------



## rachid_22 (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي على هده المخططات 
ممكن ترسلي بعض مخططات مراحل انجار الطرقات


----------



## vutek (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سندريلا الشام (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كتيير أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## جنوب (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بك أخي العزيز
جزيل الشكر


----------



## hk_shahin (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## AranZagros (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you


----------



## normane-116 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## المهندسة هبه (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيما يونس (5 أكتوبر 2011)

_جزاك الله الف خير يا بشمهندس خلوف..........ونرجو ان تمدنا بكل ما عندك من علم...._


----------



## كيرو عبده (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر​


----------



## حسام فائز (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز على مجهودك الرائع ويارب النجاح وبتفوق


----------



## ahmed 87 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## samky (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## أحـــــمــــــد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقك الله وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## ash hag (11 أكتوبر 2011)

رسومات ممتازة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hny (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*لك الشكر الجزيل*

اللهم اني اسالك ان توفق اخي على ما اسدى الينا من معروف وعلم وافادة


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*مششششششششششششششششكور على هذي المخططات الاكثر من روعة وأرجو ان تكون أتممت امتحاناتك بنجاج
جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## ahmed 87 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سيروان محمود (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## mado201011 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

​ *ان شاء الله ناجح 

*​


----------



## معمر السمومي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس رواوص (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا , وموفق انشاء الله


----------



## mohamedfrah (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## abo-rwan (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## bboumediene (22 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وألف شكر لك
*


----------



## nabe (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## الغريب2007 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
وفقك الله للخير*


----------



## wagih khalid (11 يناير 2012)

_*
بارك الله فيك اخ خلوف وهذا المعتاد
*_​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا ياخلوف وبارك الله فيك واتمنى لك النجاح باذن الله


----------



## aymnengineer (6 أبريل 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## mokh (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## has2006 (6 أبريل 2012)

مشكورر


----------



## ذوالفقار العسكري (17 أبريل 2012)

موفق ان شاءالله ياورد


----------



## eng-sharif (17 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh_majeed (18 أبريل 2012)

عاشت ايدك على الموضوع الراقي.......


----------



## محمد النواري (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وان شاء الله بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## omar iraqi (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (20 أبريل 2012)

الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## عزام ابو جلبوش (20 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (20 أبريل 2012)

تحياتي
اولا وفقك الله في امتحاناتك
ثانيا شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الكبير والمخططات المنوعة لزيادة المعرفة بمثل هذه المشاريع
_*هناك مشكلة ان مخططات الاتوكاد مرسومة على اوتوكاد تعليمي وبالتالي اذا فتحناها فانها تفسد باقي المخططات عندي *_


----------



## ELAAMRI9 (16 مايو 2012)

فتح الله عليك ابواب الرزق و الجنة.... آمين


----------



## محمد النواري (16 مايو 2012)

ان شاء الله بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## esmaelbaker (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wahid100100 (17 مايو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mhmoodtaha (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ووفقك في امتحاناتك *


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (29 مايو 2012)

​جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
وفقك الله للخير


----------



## eng.atheer (29 مايو 2012)

يارب انفعة بما علمتة وعلمة بما نفعتة وزدة علما ... جزاك الله خير .... معلومات قيمة ​


----------



## silverengineer (11 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم كتير ... ودمتم


----------



## نيسان صبار (19 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذ خلوف مشكور على الجهد الرائع ولكن هناك مشكله وهو ان صلاحية التحميل الان متوقفه اي لايمكن تنزيل الملف للاخوه المهندسين لذا اطلب منك ان ترفع الملفات مرة ثانيه او مثلا" على اكثر من سيرفس لكي تعم الفائدة وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
وطلبي موجه ايظا" لمن قامو بتنزيل الملف ان يقومو برفعه مرة ثانية لانه صلاحية التنزيل متوقفه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبود اكرم (25 أكتوبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل وفقك الله اخى


----------



## freedom2000 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجوا اعادة الرفع


----------



## E_alsabri (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو من صاحب الموضوع اعادة الرفع على سرفر اخر ,,, او ممن قد حملها لتعم الفائده ولكم كل الشكر والمتنان,,,,,,,,


----------



## نيسان صبار (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*موضوع مجمع سكني 74 عمارة سكنية للاخ خلوف العراقي*

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نيسان صبار (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي استاذاسلام ممكن ان ترفع للمنتدى موضوع المجمع السكني 74 عمارة لانها الان لاتعمل بسبب السيرفر ولابد من اعادة رفعها وجزاكم الله خيرا


علي شاكر قاسم قال:


> مششششششششششششششششكور على هذي المخططات الاكثر من روعة


----------



## نيسان صبار (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي استاذ اسلام ممكن ان ترفع للمنتدى الملفات وجزاكم الله خيرا


إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المفات القيمة
> وفقك الله للخير


----------



## abedodeh (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## somar0001 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذ خلوف مشكور على الجهد الرائع ولكن هناك مشكله وهو ان صلاحية التحميل الان متوقفه اي لايمكن تنزيل الملف للاخوه المهندسين لذا اطلب منك ان ترفع الملفات مرة ثانيه او مثلا" على اكثر من سيرفر لكي تعم الفائدة وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
وطلبي موجه ايظا" لمن قامو بتنزيل الملف ان يقومو برفعه مرة ثانية لانه صلاحية التنزيل متوقفه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bo$ra (29 يناير 2013)

*استاذ خلوف مشكور على الجهد الرائع ولكن هناك مشكله وهو ان صلاحية التحميل الان متوقفه اي لايمكن تنزيل الملف للاخوه المهندسين لذا اطلب منك ان ترفع الملفات مرة ثانيه او مثلا" على اكثر من سيرفر لكي تعم الفائدة وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
وطلبي موجه ايظا" لمن قامو بتنزيل الملف ان يقومو برفعه مرة ثانية لانه صلاحية التنزيل متوقفه وجزاكم الله خيرا*​​رجاءً ......


----------



## أحمد رزق غطاس (12 مارس 2013)

ممكن ترفع الملفات تاني يا هندسه


----------



## المهندس علاء .خ (13 مارس 2013)

but when i open the website they write the file is deleted. can you help me plz ?


----------



## concrete_ccc (13 مارس 2013)

شكرا علي الملفات الرائعة وربنا يوفقك في الامتحانات


----------



## concrete_ccc (13 مارس 2013)

بس ياريت ترفعها مرة تانية يا بشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى شمسه (12 سبتمبر 2013)

احسنت يا طيب مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## thaer1234567 (17 مارس 2014)

الرجاء رفعة مرة اخرى باشمهندس ..جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك :]
الروابط معطلة


----------



## descovery_2000 (28 مارس 2014)

الرجاء رفعة مرة اخرى


----------



## ☆άNa 6Bξe kđA☆ (29 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور لكن بعد اذنك اللينكات مش شغاله ياريت لو تعيد الرفع


----------



## khaled_syria (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ياريت اعادة الرفع لان الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## ابو حسنين (7 يناير 2015)

ممكن تجديد الروابط؟؟؟


----------



## hanee600 (7 يناير 2015)

رجاءا اعادة رفعه ولكم الشكر


----------



## jameel alkaisi (8 يناير 2015)

جميع الملفات لا تعمل


----------



## eyes2002 (9 يناير 2015)

ممكن تجديد الروابط


----------



## خالد الزمزام (11 فبراير 2015)

الرابط لايعمل للمخططات الانشائية للمجمع وكدلك الروابط الاخرى


----------



## Eng.mohamed3211 (10 يونيو 2015)

*نرجوا اعادة الرفع . وشكرآ ​*


----------



## jameel alkaisi (12 يونيو 2015)

not found


----------



## Emaduldeen j (27 أغسطس 2016)

يرجى اعادة تحميل الملفات للاهمية لان جميع الروابط لاتعمل 
مع التقدير


----------



## mohammadalissa (4 أكتوبر 2016)

the link are invalid


----------

